# 1UP Rack Color - Which Is Most Durable?



## jebfour (Sep 18, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I plan on ordering a 1UP hitch rack tomorrow. I'll be keeping the rack on 24/7 so it will definately be exposed to the elements and the Southern sun. I'm asking for input from those here as to which color holds up the best over time. I read one post here that stated the black faded a bit over a year but don't know if that is a typical experience.

Sorry if this has been posted previously - I didn't see it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Both colors are anodized, and powder coated. I've heard the same that the black fades over time. I saw a black 1up rack the other day that looked like crap. The powder coating was flacking off and the bare aluminum showing underneath looked terrible. The black looks better IMO, but I think I'd go with silver. At least if the powder coating starts to flake on the silver racks, it won't look as bad with bare aluminum under the silver powder coat.


----------



## He1enKe1ler (Apr 2, 2015)

I have had the black Heavy Duty double for like 2 years now. It is on and off my 4runner probably half of the time. So essentially it's been outside attached to the vehicle for a year, in Virginia. It has had rain, snow, 15 degree days, 105 degree days, salted roads, been through the car wash probably 10 times and it still looks great to me once I wipe it down.


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

I've had the silver for 2+ years, and I keep it on my SUV ~75% of the time in San Diego. So no snow/salt, but lots of sun (park outside at home and work). No noticeable wear at all so far!


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I’ve had two black ones, both permanently left on vehicles parked outside in Phoenix. No chipping or damage, but both faded significantly. The old one faded to a cool bronze color. The newer one, which is probably 4-5 years old at this point, isn’t as bad, but definitely more gray than black.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've seen plenty of older black ones that looked pretty ugly when faded. I drive a black car now, so the fading would stand out pretty badly.

I have a couple of the silver roof trays, and they've lived on vehicles pretty much permanently for a few years and they don't really look much different. They're certainly not anodized or powder coated.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

Blatant said:


> I've had two black ones, both permanently left on vehicles parked outside in Phoenix. No chipping or damage, but both faded significantly. The old one faded to a cool bronze color. The newer one, which is probably 4-5 years old at this point, isn't as bad, but definitely more gray than black.


Yup, black turns purple-crown-bronze-ish over 2 years.


----------



## tarheel03 (Jul 22, 2011)

I've had a black one almost 5 yrs. It's been on the car everyday since I got it. Don't think I've cleaned it once and it still looks black to me but may be faded a bit. I do have mostly covered parking at home and work though. Love the rack and still happy with the black color.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Harold said:


> They're certainly not anodized or powder coated.


The 1up website states otherwise.



> The only difference is color. Both silver and black racks are anodized and powder-coated. The finishes are equivalent in protection. However, the black units require more production time and, therefore, cost a bit more.


Copied from the faq section of the 1up website...

https://www.1up-usa.com/faq/


----------



## MiddleAgedMissile (Dec 31, 2019)

Owned a silver rack for 6 plus years. No fading, looks as good as new.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

I've had a black one for almost 5 years now and I don't notice any significant fading. The single tray lives on my car and the second is stored most of the time. When I have them together there is no noticeable color variation. I'm in Austin so no snow or salt to speak of and I do park under cover a majority of the time. Just my report, YMMV.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

OldHouseMan said:


> The 1up website states otherwise.
> 
> Copied from the faq section of the 1up website...
> 
> https://www.1up-usa.com/faq/


My silver roof trays def aren't powder coated. I can't say anything about the base on hitch racks, as I don't own that part. I suppose an ano finish only is possible to keep the alu from being completely raw and getting that dusky oxidation coating. My point was, though, that the silver ones simply don't fade the way black does (how fast depends on the conditions exposed to, mostly intense, direct sun).


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

The silver trays definitely are not powdered.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Harold said:


> My silver roof trays def aren't powder coated. I can't say anything about the base on hitch racks, as I don't own that part. I suppose an ano finish only is possible to keep the alu from being completely raw and getting that dusky oxidation coating. My point was, though, that the silver ones simply don't fade the way black does (how fast depends on the conditions exposed to, mostly intense, direct sun).


Now I'm curios.

Is that a misprint in the 1up faq or am I misreading it?


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm curious what people are seeing makes them think they are not powdercoated is. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## He1enKe1ler (Apr 2, 2015)

IIRC, the older silver trays used to be anodized, I think even the black trays were anodized at one point.

1Up started powder coating the trays, and contining to anodize the rest of the rack. Now both the silver and black racks comes with powder coated trays, and anodized everything else (besides hardware).


----------



## He1enKe1ler (Apr 2, 2015)

Yup, just found a post, looks like they switched in 2013.

https://forums.mtbr.com/cars-bike-racks/1up-quick-rack-quick-review-602461-10.html#post10692117


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

He1enKe1ler said:


> Yup, just found a post, looks like they switched in 2013.
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/cars-bike-racks/1up-quick-rack-quick-review-602461-10.html#post10692117


Pretty sure mine are older than that.


----------



## MTB Habits (Jan 4, 2020)

I live in Southern California. I have the black one but faded to a bronze color in less than a year (purchased mid 2019). I don't leave the rack on my car either. I take it off and store it in the box in my garage when it's not being used. Never washed it or used any chemicals to clean it as well. The tray is still black but the other parts changed to different shades of bronze color so I have 3-4 different bronze colors on my rack. I've contacted 1 UP customer service and was told me that it is normal to fade due to UV exposure and it is not covered under their warranty. I paid extra for the black finish but only to fade to a bronze. I've had other black anodized parts on my truck over the years that did not fade from uv exposure like 1 UP did.

Also, one of the non-threaded bolts kept sliding out and I had to keep pushing it in. I called 1 UP and they told me to buy some super glue and apply it to the bolt but that only lasted a few weeks. I have to keep pushing it in when I remember to do it. Hopefully, it won't fall out on the road...


----------



## Camedia (Mar 21, 2021)

MTB Habits (or anyone else) - could you share a picture of the 'bronze'? Can't find it anywhere? 

Am pretty excited to get it and just wanted to see what to expect with the fade. 

(BTW since you said it faded in a year, was that with keeping it outside?)


----------

